# Typische Systemtemperaturen!



## Caliterra (22. November 2005)

Hallo Allerseits!

Mich interressiert mal mit welchen Temperaturen so eure Systeme laufen um daraus einen 
Vergleich anzustellen wie gut die Lüfter arbeiten und was so die Standardtemperaturen sind.

Mein System:

*CPU* - Intel P4 630 mit Zalman-Lüfter CNPS7700CU
--> 37°C ohne Last / 50 - 55°C mit Last

*Mainboard* - ASUS P5WD2 - Papst-Lüfter 120mm vor dem Gehäuse
--> 27°C ohne Last / 35 - 40°C mit Last

*GPU* - ATI X800pro - Standard-Lüfter
--> 40°C ohne Last / 55 - 65°C mit Last

*HDD* - WD2500KS - kein Lüfter
--> 41°C ohne Last / 44 - 48°C mit Last


----------



## the-preacher (23. November 2005)

Moinsen,
die Temperaturen sehen soweit ganz anständig aus.
Meine System-Werte:
P4 Sockel 378 3,06GHz, Arctic Cooling TC2 Pro
Voll-Last: max 65°C, Standard-Last: ~40°C

Mainboard: Asus P4-C800Deluxe-E (Intel 875Chipset), Gehäuselüfter Arctic Cooling Standardlüfter
Voll-Last: 37°C , Standard-Last: 25-33°C

GPU: Asus V9999GT (GeForce6800 GT 256) Originallüfter
Voll-Last (Spiele): bis 70°C, Standard-Last 35°-45°C

HDDs:
2x Segate Barracuda 160GB S-ATA 150, 7200rpm 8MB Cache, Revoltec aktiv Kühlung (2x5cm Lüfter)
Voll-Last (ServerBetrieb) ~45°C, Standard-Last: Raumtemperatur +3°C

1x IBM Deskstar 82GB, ATA133, 7200rpm, 8MB Cache, passiv
Voll-Last (ServerBetrieb) ~50°C, Standard-Last: ~40°C

1x Samsung 80GB, ATA133, 5400rpm, 2MB Cache, passiv
Voll-Last (ServerBetrieb) ~45°C, Standard-Last: ~ 37°C

1x Plextor 80GB, LaptopHDD, 5400rpm, 8MB Cache, passiv
immer ~25°-30°C

Netzteil: Voll-Last: bis 85°C, Standrad-Last ~45°C (abschalten bei 110°C, MOSFET Höchsttemperatur)

Viel Spaß beim auswerten!
Gruß TP


----------



## Caliterra (23. November 2005)

@the-preacher: He Danke für Deine genauen Angaben.  

@all: Ich hoffe es folgen noch weitere Beispiele. Wenn genug zusammenkommen wird vielleicht noch ne kleine Webseite mit Auswertungen daraus.

Also weiter so!

PS: Wenn jemand nicht genau weiss wie er an die Temperaturen kommt dann fragt einfach.


----------



## Paule (23. November 2005)

Also meine Cpu ist ein xp2400+ der momentan mit 2170mhz läuft

gekühlt wird er von einem alpha pal 8045 mit einem 120er lüfter von enermax drauf...
idle: 40°c last: 50-53°c

mein mainboard ist so um die 25-30°c warm... 
Gehäuse ist ein LianLi pc60 mit 2 80er Lüftern in der front und einem 80 Lüfter hinten, der raus pustet.

Andere Temps kann ich leider ncht liefern,

MfG

Paule


----------



## Mway-Tuning (25. November 2005)

intressantes Thema, da bin ich auch gerade dran allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich meine Temperaturen messen kann ! gibt es da ein tool ?


----------



## Alexander12 (27. November 2005)

Hi.

Ein paar stehen im Bios, z.B. die CPU-Temp.

Es gibt auch Tools, ja.

Aber das eure Mainboards nur 25-30 Grad haben... Meins hat um die 52 Grad...


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (27. November 2005)

Zum messen eignet sich z.B. Motherboard Monitor. In Kombination mit Samurize  kann man sich die ganzen Werte auch auf dem Desktop anzeigen lassen.

http://mbm.livewiredev.com/ 

Dort kann man die Temperaturen und Lüfterdrehzahlen sowie die Spannungen ablesen.

@alexander12:

Es ist möglich das Deine Temperaturen im Windows-Betrieb niedriger sind als im BIOS, 
weil Windows die Lüfter noch regelt was das BIOS nicht tut.
Wenn Deine Temperatur dann immernoch so hoch ist (und wenn Du CPU nicht mit Case Temp. verwechselst (? Vielleicht Anschlüsse vertauscht)) solltest Du mal über nen anderen Lüfter nachdenken.


----------



## Alex Duschek (27. November 2005)

Meine Temperaturen:

CPU

Kühler: Zalmann CNPS7000 AL-CU
Normalbetrieb *30-35 Grad*
Volllast *50-60 Grad*

Mainboard

Kühler: Standart Lüfter
Normalbetrieb *20-25 Grad*
Volllast *35-40 Grad*

Zusatzlüfter: Zwei 80mm Thermaltake Gehäuselüfter


----------



## Alexander12 (30. November 2005)

Hi.

@Caliterra:

Ich habe am Chipsatz des Mainboards einen Temeraturfühler angebracht und lese die Temp. am Display auf`m Pc ab -> Also eine seperate Angabe die nix mit Windows zu tun hat. Passivkühler übrigens..

Damit das Topic nicht auf der Strecke bleibt:
Meine CPU läuft Konstant bei 54-56C°.
Ich habe die gleiche CPU wie du, Caliterra, mainer läuft immer mit dem obrigen Wert.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## loetmann (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

P4 2,8GHz + Radeon 9800 PRO -Surfbetrieb:

Gehäuseinnentemeratur 22°C, Wassertemperatur 28°C alles Wassergekühlt mit Thermometer gemessen. (CPU über Motherboard Monitor 33°C). bei Raumtemperatur von 22°C. 

maximal gemessene Temperatur  35°C Wassertemp, 39°C Lufttemp, gemessen seit 02/2004.
War wohl ein heißes Spiel


----------



## Brave10191 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hi, 
mein guter alter Athlon XP 2000+ heizt sich auf 38°C im normal Betrieb und auf 45°C  bei last. Und das mit nem 8€ Kühler von Spire .
Dat Board bleibt auch super kühl bei 25-30°C. 
Zudem drehen noch 3 Gehäuse-Lüfter, die die Case-Temp bei ca. 30°C halten.

cu Brave


----------



## Caliterra (2. Dezember 2005)

@alexander12
also ist Deine Temp. die Chipsatztmperatur. Die Mainboardtemp. kann dann natürlich niedriger sein da ich vermute das der Fühler nomalerweise net am Chipsatz ist. Daraus resultiren die niedrigeren Temperaturen.

Was für einen CPU-Lüfter verwendest Du denn. Standard?


----------



## Alexander12 (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja, Ich verwende den CPU-Lüfter von Intel, der ja bei Boxed Prozessoren mitgeliefert wird.
Hast du evtl. ne Empfehlung? er sollte möglichst *leise* sein.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## the-preacher (6. Dezember 2005)

Moinsen

ich habe einen P4 3,0 478Sockel und einen Arctic Colling TC2 Pro, wunderbar leise und gemütliche Temperaturen. Unter permanenter Volllast dann ein bisschen wärmer, aber immer noch sehr leise. Nur beim BIOS muss man aufpassen. Die Sicherheits-Umdrehungsdrehzahl (CPU Lüfterkontrolle) sollte ausgestellt oder extrem runter gesetzt werden, falls sonst der Rechner nicht angeht, meiner meckert immer nur beim einschalten.

Gruß TP


----------



## loetmann (6. Dezember 2005)

oder bei wassergekühlten Systemen eine kleine Timerschaltung bauen die das Signal simuliert (hatte das Problem mit nem HP-Board, das nicht ohne Signal starten wollte).

Es gibt aus 80(90)zu60 Adapter im den Ein größerer Lüfter auf eine kleine Fläche blasen kann. Da er mehr Luftdurchsatz hat kann man ihn drosseln und hat dennoch einen guten Wärmetausch und kaum Geräusche.

Ein Gruß


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Sind denn Wasserkühlungen zuverlässig?

Ich mein, wenn da Mal was nicht richtig dicht ist, dann hast ja nen Wasserschaden..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2005)

Eine ordentlich zusammengebaute Wasserkühlung ist sehr zuverlässig, normalerweise geht da nicht einfach irgendwo ein Schlauch ab.
Das kriegt auch ein Anfänger hin, solange er sich dabei anstrengt und nicht alles schnell schnell schnell macht.
Ich halte Flüssigkeitskühlungen für zuverlässiger als normale Luftkühlsysteme.


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Wie ist die geräuschkulisse?

Weil da läuft ja ne Pumpe und nen Lüfter zur Kühlung des Wassers, oder?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Andreas Späth (10. Dezember 2005)

Die Pumpen sind richtig eingebaut fast Lautlos ( Zumindest Eheimpumpen ).
Die Lüfter sind kein Thema, dadurch dass man auf die Radiatoren meistens große Lüfter montiert ( ich selbst hab 2x 12cm drauf ), die sich dann logischerweise langsamer drehen als kleine, ist es normalerweise leiser.
Auserdem sparst du ja den Lüfter auf der CPU und Grafikkarte, und hast dann im Endeffekt nurnoch 2 Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Könntest du da bestimmte Wasserkühlungen empfehlen, bzw. was kostet ne gute wo alles dabei ist?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi nochmal!

Ich habe doch noch ne Frage zu Wasserkühlungen.
Wenn du da Mal rumbaust oder so und so einen Schlauch abstecken musst, wird dann das Wasser vorher abgepumt? Weil sonst läuft ja alles aus.

Und wenn du Mal an so nen Schlauch kommst, geht der dann ab?
Sind diese Kühlungen eigentlich auch für LAN-Partys geeignet, weil da wird der PC ja viel rumgetragen, die muss ja auch einiges aushalten..

Ich hatt halt noch nie ne Wasserkühlung, deswegen bin Ich da noch etwas skeptisch.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## loetmann (11. Dezember 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich mein, wenn da Mal was nicht richtig dicht ist, dann hast ja nen Wasserschaden...



selbst wenn, dem Rechner passiert da nicht. Denn _destiliertes_ Wasser leitet so gut wie garnicht. 
Hab gerade einen Test im TV gesehen, wo sie bei laufendem Rechner ein Glas destiliertes Wasser reingekippt haben-nichts ist passiert.



			
				Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schlauch abstecken.



da gibt es Adapter, wenn Du z.B. einen externen Radiator hast und ihn zum Transport abnehmen willt, gibs selbstichtende Kupplungen.

Wenn Du eine neue Komponente hinzufügst muß, mußt Du natürlich das Wasser ablassen, evtl. eine y(t)-Abzweigung mit Hahn/Stopfen vorsehen. Bei einem meiner Rechner hab ich es so gemacht, am tiefsten Punkt einen Abzweig.

Die Schläuch sitzen in der Regel sehr fest, das plug&cool System ist sehr leicht zu handhaben (infos auf o.g. Seite).

Ich habe alles von http://www.aqua-computer.de/ . Alles funktioniert super, im System selber befindet sich ca. 1/4-1/3 Liter destiliertes Wasser+Zusatz.



> Sind diese Kühlungen eigentlich auch für LAN-Partys geeignet, weil da wird der PC ja viel rumgetragen, die muss ja auch einiges aushalten..



Nach meinen Erfahrungen ja, eher rutscht die Grafikkarte aus dem AGP-Slot....
Du muß dabei bedenken das der Rechner etwas schwerer wird...



> Wie ist die geräuschkulisse?


seeehr angenehm, eher höst Du die Festplatte (wenn sie nicht gut gedämmt ist) oder den Straßenlärm bei geschlossenem Fenster.

Mir kommt jedenfalls kein Rechner ohne Wasserkühlung ins Haus.

Ein Gruß

P.S. meine Zusammenstellung:
Netzteil: NB-Fortron UltraSilent 350 Watt + H2O Steuerrelais
Radiator: airplex evo 360 +2x Papst Luefter 4412 F/2GL (einer läuft bei 7V)
Pumpe: Eheim 1046 (würd über das Steuerrelais des Netzteiles angeschaltet)
-evt. kämme heute die 12V Version in Betracht
3 m Schlauch PUR glasklar
acfluid - Korrosionsschutz
1l destiliertes WAsser von der Tanke
Ausgleichsbehälter aquainject aus Plexiglas (wir direkt auf die Pumpe montiert)
Wasser-Kühler für Grafikkarte, Prozessor, Mainboard und Festplatte (aquadrive LT )
dazu ein paar Winkel (wegen der Anzahl hier gut planen)
Wärmeleitpaste
anfängliche Kosten: ~320,- Euro
derzeitige Investition: ca. 500,- Euro (update:Festplattenkühler + Prozessor-Kühler-upgrade) 
dazu das Netzteil für 125,-

Waobei ich nicht nicht nach den billigsten Shop gesucht habe. Ich wollte es einfach und leise haben - für das Ergebnis ist das Geld gut angelegt.


----------



## Alexander12 (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ok, Danke! Dann werd Ich mir wwohl evtl. ne Wasserkühlung holen, oder zumindest drauf sparen.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (13. Dezember 2005)

Da gibts ne schöne Seite drüber.   

http://www.meisterkuehler.de/cms/index.php


----------



## zioProduct (13. Dezember 2005)

Jaja, da ihr alle so tolle Pro's zur Wasserkühlung bringt, hier mein Contra:

Falls der Wasserkühlung etwas zustöst, hörst du das Problem nicht, und dein Rechner geht in Rauch auf, hab ich nun schon an 3Lans miterlebt... Ich setze da eher auf meine 8 SilentLüfter, billiger, bischen lauter, aber kühlen mehr als Genug! Ich bin kein wirklicher Freund von Wasserkühlung, kann aber auch daran liegen das ich nie eine hatte,/keine will. Naja, wie gesagt, ist immer das selbe, wie bei den Autos, ich würde auch nie einen Toyota gegen einen Audi eintauschen, aber auch das ist Geschmacksache  Ich wollte nur das Alex nicht nur das Positivi hört.

so long
ziop


----------



## jaquline (13. Dezember 2005)

Mein System seht ihr ja unten.

CPU: idle 40 Grad, Volllast 52 Grad
GPU: idle 52 Grad, Volllast 59 Grad
Mainboard: ca 35 Grad

bei mir is alles aircooled ^-^ und die Temps stimmen auch, von daher find ich, das es sich bei mir nich lohnt ne wakü zu kaufen.


vlg jaquline


----------



## loetmann (13. Dezember 2005)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Falls der Wasserkühlung etwas zustöst, hörst du das Problem nicht



auch dafür gibts allerlei Lösungen, z.B. Durchflusssensoren-auch digitale für den ehemaligen Lüfteranschluß. Oder auch ganze Überwachungssysteme die unabhängig vom Rechner überwachen und fleißig Alarm geben wenn das Wasser nicht mehr läuft.

Aber für'ne LAN reicht Lutkühlung, ist leichter, preiswerter und auf der LAN ist meist eh etwas lauter.

jedem das seine


----------



## zioProduct (14. Dezember 2005)

> auch dafür gibts allerlei Lösungen, z.B. Durchflusssensoren-auch digitale für den ehemaligen Lüfteranschluß. Oder auch ganze Überwachungssysteme die unabhängig vom Rechner überwachen und fleißig Alarm geben wenn das Wasser nicht mehr läuft.


Das ist klar, es gibt für alles ne Lösung, wenn das Geld stimmt. Aber ich zahl nicht so gerne, so ca den halben Preis des Rechners zusätzlich für ne Kühlung oO.. Aber jedem das seine  Wenn schon, dann den Rechner in Öl legen, ist am billigsten, und kühlt hammer mässig, ds einzige Teure, ist der Geschmacksvernichter, und stylisch kan mann so nen Öl-Rechner auch noch machen!

so long
ziop


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (14. Dezember 2005)

PC? Öl? Moment....

*buddel* *kram*...
[thread=206466]PC in Öl eingelegt - Thread[/thread] 

MfG, cosmo


----------



## Alexander12 (14. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hm.. Jetzt weiß Ich doch nicht mehr so recht.. Ich brauche noch mahr Kühlleistung, aber die Lüfter fahren ja schon jetzt an die 4000 U/min.

Runtertakten nur ungern.
Was kann Ich tun?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## loetmann (14. Dezember 2005)

und wie währ's mit Flüssig-Stickstoff
http://www.de.tomshardware.com/cpu/20031230/5ghz-03.html 


oder mittels Headpipe den Kühlkörper vergrößern, irgendwo gab's einmal ein silent-Gehäuse wo die Seitenwände praktisch der Kühlkörper ist.
was ähnliches:
http://www.deltatronic.de/cpu-kuehlung.html
http://www.tomshardware.de/firstlook/20040224/index.html


----------



## Caliterra (14. Dezember 2005)

Bei Zalman unter TNN Systems. Den Tower meinst Du wahrscheinlich.

http://www.zalman.co.kr/


----------



## loetmann (15. Dezember 2005)

ja, genau den 500A hatte ich mal irgendwo im TV-gesehen.


----------



## zioProduct (15. Dezember 2005)

Bau dir anständige Durchluft-Lüfter ins Gehäuse, plus seitenLüfter, und noch nen Decken lüfter, dazu nen GrakaLüfter der seine Luft in den Windkanal des Durchluft-lüfters bläst und nen gescheiten cpu Lüfter, und darüber nen gutes Netzwerk mit geilem Doppelkühler--> wie n Durchlft-Kühler, nur saugt er Luft aus dem gehäuse(bei mir die Luft des CPU-Kühlres) und bläst sie raus. Also wenn dein Rechner mit so ner Kühlung noch zu heis hat, weiss ich auch nicht... Achtung, bei nem Durchluft-lüfter, müssen die Kabel schön gebündelt sein, damit sich auch ein Luftstrom entwickeln kann.!

greetz


----------



## Caliterra (15. Dezember 2005)

Das mag sicherlich auch ausreichend kühl sein, aber ist es denn auch leise?
Selbst wenn Du alle Lüfter mit nur ca. 1300 U/min laufen lässt so machen die doch ne Menge
Lärm.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Dezember 2005)

Wofür gibts 12cm Lüfter?
Wozu gibt's Lüftersteuerungen alá AeroGate?


----------



## zioProduct (15. Dezember 2005)

Bei meinem ThermalTake gehäuse hör ich knapp ein Schnurren, also kann mich nicht beklagen ;-]


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Naja,habe mir auch schon so Lüftersteuerungen angeschaut, kann aber Meinen CPU-Lüfter, der 4000 U/min fährt und auch der Lauteste im PC ist nicht bremsen, da sonst die Kühlleistung nicht mehr ausreicht.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Dezember 2005)

OMFG 4000 U/Min. ? :suspekt:
Also ein kleiner sinnlos Lüfter.
Wie währe es mal mit deinem Zalman CPU Lüfter auf Heatpipe Basis? 
Die Sind groß und sehen skuril aus , aber dafür sind die SEHR leise. 
//Edit:
Ein ordentlicher Luftstrom im Gehäuse ist aber notwendig damit der Lüfter leise betrieben werden kann.
12 cm Gehäuselüfter können diesen ohne viel Lärm erzeugen.


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Wieso lachst, wie viel Umdreheungen macht dein CPU-Lüfter denn?


MfG Alexander12

PS: Wie viel kostet so n Zalman Lüfter?


----------



## zioProduct (15. Dezember 2005)

OMFG 4000 -.-* Soviel braucht der Lüfter meiner Graka, wenn ich sie auf HighTocu laufen lassem, aber ds ist ne GRAKA CPU lüfter auf 4000 alter schwede oO


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Ja wie viel machen denn eure?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Dezember 2005)

Wieviel sie machen ist unwichtig. Welchen db ( Dezibel ) Wert sie haben ist wichtig
Btw. So ein Lüfter dreht niemals mit 4000 U/Min. um eine normale Währmeabfuhr zu gewährleisten.
Hab mal schnell aber nicht intensiv gegoogelt: http://www.pcsilent.de/de_pdet_cnps9500cu.asp
Meine Lüftersteuerung hält die CPU Temp bei 50°C und lässt den CPU Lüfter dafür zwischen 2000 und 2600 U/Min. drehen.
Im Schnitt ist er bei 2200 U/Min. wenn ich arbeite. 2400 U/Min. beim Zocken


----------



## Caliterra (15. Dezember 2005)

Also ich benutze den Zalman CNPS7700 CU (Vollkupfer) mit 120er Lüfter.
Er läuft im Quietmodus mit 1400 U/min. Und dazu noch ein 120er Papstlüfter
der mit 1300 U/min läuft. 

Aber ich bin der Meinung es könnte leiser gehn mit WaKü (aber auch teuer). Geräuschkulisse kann ich leider nich messen, ich kann nur sagen es ist leiser als vorher und kühler.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Dezember 2005)

Ähm, deine Lüfter laufen aber mit Maximalwerten. Das brauchens aber nicht.
Vorrausgesetzt Du hast nen Luftstrom im Gehäuse.
Besorg Dir mal ne Lüftersteuerung. Da gibts ordentlche ab 40 € oder bei eBay sogar für weniger.


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi cosmo.

Ich habe Mal in den Link oben geschaut.

*ARGH*

59,90€  

Ich habe dir ja gesagt, dass Ich Schüler bin, oder?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (15. Dezember 2005)

Keine Panik 
http://computer.search.ebay.de/CNPS7700-CU_Computer_W0QQfkrZ1QQfromZR8QQsacatZ160


> Ja ist denn nicht bald nicht Weihnachten...


----------



## Alexander12 (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Na dann isses was anderes.

@Weihnachtsmann:
Kannst mir nen Zalman Lüfter vorbeibringen?

Ne, 15€ sind akzeptabel.   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (16. Dezember 2005)

@cosmochaosmaker:



> Ähm, deine Lüfter laufen aber mit Maximalwerten.



Da irrst Du dich aber gewaltig. Sie laufen mit den Mindestwerten. Alles was unter 13xx ist
wird vom Board als defekt erkannt. Der Zalman läuft mit Max. ca.2200 U/min und der Papst ebendso. Beide Lüfter sind gesteuert.

@alexander12
Der 7000er von Zalman ist wohl recht preisgünstig und hat ebendfalls ne gute Leistung.


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (16. Dezember 2005)

Und ich dachte die 12 cm Lüfter brauchen allein schon wegen ihrer größe keine derartigen Drehzahlen.  
Dein Bord weiss net was das für Lüfter sind. 
Zeig mir doch bitte einen 12 cm Lüfter der für solche Umdrehungen ausgelegt ist.  :suspekt:
Alles über 1000 U/Min. (12cm) ist zudem auch viel zu laut.  ;-)


----------



## zioProduct (16. Dezember 2005)

Kauft euch n passendes Gehäuse das, schon integrierte Lüfter/luftstrom hat, und dazu noch dicht ist, so ab 200SFR (ca 130Euro) bekommt man schon ordentliche dinger, und muss dann nimmer wirklick viel eignee Lüfter kaufen, vielleicht noch für die CPU nen speziellen, aber das hat sich dann auch


----------



## Caliterra (29. Dezember 2005)

Wäre super wenn Ihr mal wieder ein Temps. posten könntet.

thx   

An alle tutorials.de User - einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## PSchmidt55 (30. Dezember 2005)

Intel Celeron 336 - 2800 @ 3243 Mhz, wassergekühlt: idle: 42 °C, Voillast 52 °C
Mainboard: 39 °C

Ebenfalls ein einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Alexander12 (31. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

So, da Ich jetzt neue Lüfter habe, insgesamt 7 (bietet jemand mehr?), kann ich auch Mal meine Temps. posten:

*CPU:*
40°C-45°C  ;-) 
*Chipsatz*
52°C-63°C  ;-) 
*Grafikkarte*
40°C-45°C  ;-) 
*Festplatte*
19°C-27°C  ;-) 

Bei 3 Gehäuselüftern, einem Lüfter im Netzteil, ein CPU-Lüfter von Arctic-Cooling (Habe keinen anderen vor Weihnachten gekriegt), einem Chipsatzlüfter und einem Lüfter auf der Grafikkarte, zudem noch n halbes Dutzend Passivkühler.  ;-) 

So, das sollte genug sein. Einen guten Rutsch noch!   


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (10. Januar 2006)

Jetzt sehn Deine Temps. wieder besser aus. 

Dafür freuen sich jetzt die Energiewerke Dich als Kunden zu haben. LOL


----------



## zioProduct (10. Januar 2006)

> So, da Ich jetzt neue Lüfter habe, insgesamt 7 (bietet jemand mehr?), kann ich auch Mal meine Temps. posten:


 Ich hab 9 

Aber meine Temperaturen kann  ich erst sagen wenn ich zu Hause bin, mal schauen ob ich nicht vergesse.


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

*ARGH* Neun?  :suspekt: 
Was hast für ein Netzteil 550Watt, 680Watt?  :suspekt: 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## zioProduct (12. Januar 2006)

550, mit Zwei integrierten Lüftern.

Dazu im Gehaüse nochmal fünf, dann noch einen auf der Graka, und den CPU-Lüfter. Wobei ich den CPU Lüfter noch erneuern will, sprich nen grösseren Raufhaun, mein amd 64 4000+ kann bis zu 25% mehr Performance leifern, mit nem Zusatzlüfter.

greeetz


----------



## NomadSoul (12. Januar 2006)

Werte in Klammern war das erreichte maximum
7 Lüfter (10)
CPU 1 (1)
Mainboard 1 (1) 
Grafikkarte 0 (2)
Gehäuse    4 (5)
Netzteil      2 (2)
zu meinen Temperaturen

CPU:
26°C-41°C
Chipsatz
unbek  
Grafikkarte
unbek
Festplatte
unbek
System: 
24~34°C
Raumtemp:
22°C
Körpertemperatur
37,2°C
Aussentemperatur
-2°C

hoffe das sind genug Temperaturen )


----------



## Alexander12 (12. Januar 2006)

Hi.

 
ZioP, das mit dem Netzteil war ja auf den Stromverbrauch der Lüfter bezogen.   
Ich mein, das summiert sich schon, genau wie LEDs, da kenn Ich sogar ne Geschichte, die is wirklich passiert, hat mir'n Kumpel erzählt. So'n Typ ist Mal zu ner LAN gegangen, das war so ein Spinner, der über 500 LEDs am Rechner etc. Dann wurde er von Der LAN-Leitung (200er-Lan) gebeten, die LEDs auszuschalten oder zu gehen, weil er das Stromnetz so stark belaste.   

Nun dürft Ihr raten was der gemacht hat, wollt ja seine Ehre net verliern.   
 


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Caliterra (2. Februar 2006)

Habe jetzt ein bisschen herumgebastelt.

Mainboard P5WD2-Prem. FSB 240MHz - ~30°C
P4 630@3,6GHz (Vcore gesenkt von 1,4 auf 1,3) - idle ~38°C last ~50°C
RAM Corsair XMS2 TWIN2X 1024 @4-3-3-8-2@800MHz 2,0V

System läuft stabil. Und das alles mit 3 Lüftern (Netzteil,CPU,Case)


----------

